# Antimode 2.0 Dual Core room correction and parametric eq



## hybris (Jan 25, 2009)

Has anyone tested the new Antimode 2.0 Dual core yet? I have the Antimode 8033 myself, and think it's the best since sliced bread. I've achieved great results with it in several different systems. 

The new Antimode 2.0 is a full range room correction system, but also features some nice features for manual tweaking like a 16 channel parametric EQ and specific features to set a house curve. 

http://www.dspeaker.com/en/products/20-dual-core.shtml

Link to the manual (to check the features in detail): http://www.dspeaker.com/fileadmin/datasheets/dspeaker/AntiMode20DualCoreEng.pdf

As I realize this may sound like an advert, let me stress that I am in no way affiliated with the guys making this product, I just love my current Antimode - and is eager to see some user experience of the one!


----------



## memeboy (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes, it is easy to use, very flexible, and sounds great.


----------



## memeboy (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry, I hit post too fast!
I have been using it for a few days with Gradient Helsinkis. But be warned, I will probably be a retailer for this product, so take my enthusiasm with that grain of salt.


----------



## jeffreyfranz (Jul 27, 2012)

I find the whole area of room correction very exciting at this time. The power is just exploding, while the cost is going down, down, down. :clap:


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone used the Manual PEQ?

I have purchased one and using for the mains (Energy Veritas 2.3i floorstanders).

I setup the Auto to deal with the bass, and was very good.

Attached are some REW graphs.

































From here i have played around with the manual PEQ to further the improvements and works very well.
Sorry the graphs do not include the 500hz up improvements i have made.

Having four presets is great as well.


----------



## RapalloAV (Aug 5, 2009)

Im thinking of buying one to tame my bass, the reviews look promising!


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

RapalloAV said:


> Im thinking of buying one to tame my bass, the reviews look promising!


I would definitely recommend it. 
It made a large difference to my system. 

Would you be using it for mains or subs?

As you can see it reduced my modes.

It does several other tweaks other than just Auto EQ.

Download the manual to see what it can do, though i doesn't emphasize the manual adjustments.


----------



## RapalloAV (Aug 5, 2009)

Phillips said:


> I would definitely recommend it.
> It made a large difference to my system.
> 
> Would you be using it for mains or subs?
> ...


I would use it for my subs. I'm in NZ too, where are you?


----------

